# best, accurately dosed anastrozol



## Sledge (May 25, 2015)

I need some Ai, and I would prefer the ease and quick shipping of a domestic research chemical co. I was wondering where folks get their research anastrozol? I got some, but I have a sneaking suspicion that it is underdosed.


----------



## kingsamson (May 25, 2015)

i would never not use pharma personally
plus pharma is cheap


----------



## Sledge (May 25, 2015)

I agree. But pharma would. Be from overseas, and I need my Ai quick!


----------



## mickems (May 25, 2015)

Sledge said:


> I agree. But pharma would. Be from overseas, and I need my Ai quick!



I bought Maxim Peptide adex a while back but, I have never used it so I can't say if it's under dosed or not.  I have pharm grade now as, I will no longer choose to go the peptide route for ancilliaries.  I don't take the pharm grade either, I only have it just in case. always good to be prepared. IMO, if you aren't already needing asap, go with pharm grade. Probably worth the wait.


----------



## Paolos (May 25, 2015)

I have used a few of Maxim's products (not adex) and they were fine. Get some of that to get you by and order some
pharma from over seas. I just prefer the pharma for my AI but always have a bottle of liquid research just in case


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 26, 2015)

Ironmagresearch


----------



## StoliFTW (May 26, 2015)

it's all hit or miss with research chems IMO.. however, if I were to get research .. what Ecks said ^^^^


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 26, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Ironmagresearch



This^^^^^^^


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 26, 2015)

I bought mine from peptide pros, I don't have the bloods to back it up but it definitely helped.

I'm gonna try IMR next


----------

